# Got Pics Of You With Your Dogs?..



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

ok well this just popped into my head..lol..
i dont know if there already is a tread for this but oh well i cant seem to find it..lol..maybe im just not looking hard enough..lol..
so i like taking pics of me & Breeze so was wounding if you guys have pics of yous & your dogs..

Me & Breeze these are old pics cant find the camera with the new ones on..lol..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll take some here shortly..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

me and Combat
















Talk to the paw Lady









Me and Piston
Snuggly puppy

























Me and Tank

















And I don't think I have one of me and Tonka, hmmm..will have to get one.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to start taking more. and more with chyna


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ours aren't so great...I hate the glare from the flash but here's what we have....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww i just love zoes coat... i love it!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> aww i just love zoes coat... i love it!


Thank you..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ha


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

and the better more atractive, normal half


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

wheezie said:


> ha


What is he drinking?

LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

water from mcdonalds lol


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Me and Cain aka volcano


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol these were the only 2 i could find


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Me (buzzed) with Lugz (sleeping)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that BedlamBully is effing HOT!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Fresh pic for y'all


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

heres some of me and Ninja!
We love to sleep haha


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

LOVING ALL THE PICTURES KEEP THEM COMMING..

some Fresh pics taken just 2night 
Sorry about the pic the camera kinda got moister in it from being under water to long..lol..even though it shouldn't cos its a underwater camera..lmao









taken last night before i took off skating..lol..i may look stoned but im not...lmfao


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Just wanted to mention that BedlamBully is effing HOT!!!


:goodpost::clap::thumbsup::cheers::hammer:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Just wanted to mention that BedlamBully is effing HOT!!!


lmao i was thinking the same thing, just didnt wanna b the 1st to say it lol sorrry


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Me and Lady


Me and Baby Syd


Me, Lady and Baby Syd


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pictures!! Sydney is such a beautiful girl!! I really like the second pic of you and baby and the one with you and Syd on the floor next to the "Pit Bulls for Dummies" book. Lol


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Indi's a wee babe!


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

That's pretty neat. You guys have the same color eyes. Nice pix guys. Nice to put faces behind those screen names.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hehe Thanks, I'm not as hot as Special K though.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Hehe Thanks, I'm not as hot as Special K though.


:love2: me <3 u


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Me and Smokey when he was 7 months, I think.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Just wanted to mention that BedlamBully is effing HOT!!!


Yes, I agree..pretty girl.


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

*bluedog and tha fam, Me,Regina,and Nathan*

MAN EVERYBODYS DOGS LOOK GOOD


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

Sydney said:


>


Lela does this. but her head is on your head when she does..


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

right after work


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Second place with Lux.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol He looks so uninterested 
Great pic though!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha I think lux is looking at first place like dude you need to move over that's our spot we belong up there on that first place step !! Great Pic doug!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, he only like being on the top of the box; actually that make two of us!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Yeah, he only like being on the top of the box; actually that make two of us!


Heheheh Yeah I don't blame you there and yeah it show's in his face he wants the top box


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bailey and I










Rebel and I










Switch and I


















Maverick and I


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Just wanted to mention that BedlamBully is effing HOT!!!


think i'll have 2 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th that statement as true. Also sydney n sw_df27. sorry is that's too blunt girls.....it is what it is haha :clap::clap::welcome:
heres me n Pike


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude Andy how much was the total weight on 2nd pic pull?


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

some of me and the fam....





































Not the best pics in the world but non the less..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

better than mine! i like em! the first one is the best


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

had to take some pics lol cuz i never realzed i dont have any pics w. da pups


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

couldnt find a pic of both of us but just imagine if it were one pic lol


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

for now I just have one of me and the woot monster and its hard to get a pic of us when she is licking me and I am trying to take the pic lol

and I JUST took this I just woke up and my hair is a freakin mess


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

How's this..LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> How's this..LOL


its good!! cute dimples..hehe


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^
I pictured you with long hair for some reason


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

ME AND KARMA 1ST PLACE PUPPY 6-12MONTHS K.C.U. BULLY BBQ FLINT,MICHIGAN


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^^
> I pictured you with long hair for some reason


Must be my avatar A?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

flint michigan... how often do they have events out there? i have family in davidson and maybe i could make it out some time and go to one of these bully events i always hear about


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Latest, me with Bomber.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^^thats a great pic..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Latest, me with Bomber.


Sa-weet you got him!! I think he is my new favorite...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay Ill finally share a picture of Peanut  This was our Christmas picture to his daddy in Iraq. It was Peanuts first time at the beach, can you tell he was more intrested in the beach then taking a picture


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol he has that look like... what the hell is that.. let me go so i can go check it out woman


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i know he didnt want to sit still for the picture and he is usually hamming for the camera! There was a few dogs there too. He was doing sand zoomies too!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

IN RESPONSE TO WHEEZIE


CHECK OUT KCU KENNEL CLUB ON MY SPACE ITS RAN BY A GUY NAMED ANT HE A GREAT GUY HE AND HIS CREW ALWAYS HAVE A DOG BBQ OR SHOW GOING ON UP THERE IN MICHIGAN CHECK HIM OUT


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Scott, by the end of it, it was over 7000lbs


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Latest, me with Bomber.


nice looking dog


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

got a pic w/ me and my lil guy










i relized why i havent gotten many pics because he cant stay still when i try to take pics w/ him.....


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

this is me and my boy "blue" when he was a pup.
he would love to laydown with me.....still does!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> this is me and my boy "blue" when he was a pup.
> he would love to laydown with me.....still does!!


This disgusting little man let his male mutt impregnate his 10 month old puppy mutt. Nice guy! If you want to read what nice guy this is click here. He got the ban stick and he is now posting under grand. His lovely post is the second from the bottom.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so I guess I'll add to this thread. lol

Here's Phoenix & I a few months ago - 








Phoenix & I waiting for puppies to be born - 








I have to throw this in. My niece Jordan & Phoenix sleeping on the couch - 








Phoenix doing what he LOVES to do best - 








Phoenix & I doing wieght pull training - 








This was at the Strutt Your Mutt in Dallas last year - 
















Phoenix & I at the Bully Bash in Austin last eyar. He got 2nd in Best Red - 








ok on to Penny - this is her with dad-guy at the ATTS testing in Oct of last year - 








Penny & I at her ATTS testing - 








She passed with flying colors - 








Penny getting love from me - 








ok now Orion's turn. He is a dad-guy kinda person, so I have more of him with the b/f than with me, lol - 
Orion laying on dad-guy - 








Here's on eof Orion doing weight pull, sadly he can't anymore as he has a luxuating patella in his right knee - 
















and finally pics of Phoebe & I - 
this was the ADBA show in Cleburne, Tx last year -

























alright I guess that's enough for know. haha


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

This is me and kolby...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i love pheobes ears lmao... those are great!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Dudududuuuuu BATDOG!








LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hey that is why I fell in love with her. She can tune in Tokyo with those things.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Cara and I watching TV









Outside getting some kisses from my girl


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

This might be a dumb question, but I have a tri-color....is there a category for best tri color or no??


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

so this one is the only one of me and trane and the other is me and my cousins at a party. im in the white....lol......


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

here is a test with a very bad picture of yours truly.. EESH


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> here is a test with a very bad picture of yours truly.. EESH


lmao.... i love it!!! ahahah


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Papo and duke

Papo
Duke
Last but not least, my girl lexi


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Just me...*










*With Finale...*










*Yard shot...*










*Next!*


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Gotta save the best for last...SMILE


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awwwww he wuvs his Daddy. Hehe


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I like this thread  i dont think any of us really fit the "sterotype pitbull owner" that the humane society would like people to beleive we all are.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Latest of Lugz and I


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

lugz looks better all the time! Right on.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Just me and my girl Nevaeh









This is my newest addition "Faith" but I still need to get one of her and I!!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

this are the only pics i have of me and my dog nalo
















ill get updated pics later


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so I thought I would contribute to this thread. lol

Here is Phoenix and I at the 1st Annual texas Bully Breed bash here in Austin - 
he got 2nd place in "best Red"








Here's Penny & i at her ATTS testing, she passed with flying colors - 








Here's the dog pile on mom-lady pic - 








Here's Phoebe & I at the ADBA show in Nov in Cleburne, Tx - 









Here's my fave pic of Phoenix & I -


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I took one todsy with my lil one lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I finally jumped on this bandwagon. Some cell phone shots of me n Loki taken today:








*He wasn't exactly cooperating in the holding still department LOL.


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Miss thug and I.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah, what the hell. Old pic, had to scan it.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Buz, you look buzzed...haha


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's possible. lol


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry... wo


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

ehh not 1 of the best pics...but 1 of my boys and I!!









my HAPPY husband..w/the boys! LOL


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)




----------

